# Methylene Blue Use?



## ScurvyGoat (Dec 1, 2011)

Tank size: 55 gallon
Ammonia: 0
NitrIte: 0
NitrAte: 20
PH/GH/KH: 7.4 (working on bringing it down. For some reason it's stuck)
Cycled,yes or no: Yes
Number of fish: 8 Platies, 6 Mollies, 6 Swordtails, 5 Cardinal Tetra, 4 Rummynose Tetra, 5 Cories
Acclimation process: 2 hour slow drip
Physical signs of illness(IE spots,shimmer,ECT): Ich on Cardinals
How often between fish additions: sporadic, only one or two once in awhile
Waterchange schedule: +- 15 or 20 a week
Tank temp: about 80 I think 


I got some Purgen last night and put it in my tank to help clear tanins from my big piece of mopawni wood. As I was watching my fish one of my cardinals popped out of the fake plants and my stomach dropped. On closer inspection at least two of my Cardinals have ich. Mum went out to the store and they were out of all treatments so they gave her three doses of Methylene Blue free. I just want to be sure of how often to give it. I know to take my carbon and puregen out, and not to get it on me.


----------



## ScurvyGoat (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm real nervous about this stuff ruining my tank. Mum's going to PetCo to get commercial stuff. I can't do baths or anything. Any suggestions for a good kind?


----------



## ScurvyGoat (Dec 1, 2011)

Got some CopperSafe with the advice from the awesome peeps in chat. Fingers crossed!!!!!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Coppersafe is not good to use. Dont follow the instructions exactly and you'll kill every one of your fish. Quick cure if probably the best med...at least for me.


----------



## ScurvyGoat (Dec 1, 2011)

I have syringes all over the house because I have ferrets on liquid medications. I use them for various things and keep a very large one by the tank. I was able to measure out the exact dose it stated, probably closer than trying to use measuring spoons. I have one tetra that doesn't look good at all and I'm not too sure if he'll make it, but the others appear to be just starting so hopefully I can nip it in the bud.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Your ph is a little high for your Tetras (their colors will fade), fine for your livebearers. A temp of 80F is too high for your fish in general. A better temp is 73-76F. A common cause of ich is a fast temperature change. I would leave the Temp alone for a few days until the ICH is gone. Once that happens, make a 10-20% water change and start lowering the Temp to about 75F. Treating your fish with chemicals can cause almost as much stress as the disease itself.


----------

